# Todays score



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I did not see this guy last week. He has been bringing me a load once a week, he brought a nice one today :blink:. 25 logs 8'-14' long. The smallest was a cherry just over 12", most in the 18"-24" range. Cherry, walnut, hickory, red oak, white oak, honeylocust and hard maple. These should keep me out of trouble for a couple days . The walnut is iffy (crooked) the oaks and hickory are good, the cherry though smallish are about as straight as they come.


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Dude, 

I am so jealous, I can't wait to get out of the apartment life, have a big lumber yard I mean backyard and have some fun. I think my wife had enough when I was using the router table in the guest room. You could find dust everywhere


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll trade you a couple of those cherry logs for a couple of those hickory ones. :laughing:

Nice haul.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

How much does he pay you to take them off your hands, Daren... :laughing:

One of these days I'm going to have friends like that.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Terry Beeson said:


> How much does he pay you to take them off your hands, Daren...


I wish . Actually this guy was selling to a pallet company until I talked to him and said I was closer. I am buying these logs. (cheap, but still paying) With the price of fuel, insurance, labor... I could not log them myself for 1/2 what I am paying for them delivered, not even close. Plus that is just a bunch of work :thumbdown:. I was doing something else making money while these where getting rounded up and delivered.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

My god Daren!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I'll trade you a couple of those cherry logs for a couple of those hickory ones. :laughing:


Well as tempting as your offer was to trade me 2 of my logs for 2 of my _other_ logs :blink: I just could not give you the short end of the stick being sight unseen and all. So I milled 4 cherry logs this morning, glad I did. You would not have wanted it, knotty as all get out. One of the logs had a knot bout the size of a dime, one of the 12"ers had _2_ knots in some of the boards on one face. :smile: 2 of them didn't have any knots though. (veneer cherry delivered for $.30 bft :w00t Talked to the guy today, he called on the phone to say he was felling a 34" sycamore that he could get 3 logs from the butt if I wanted them, sure why not. I shot him a price on the last load "Sounds good. I will bring that sycamore, a 36" walnut I forgot about and fill the dump truck up with white oak and walnut crotches I have been cutting off logs and whatever else I find between now and then. See you next week" :clover:


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Now he's just rubbing it in. Nice score Daren.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

OK, that's it, I gotta find me a way to get a mill :laughing:

Nice haul Daren :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I like to surf craigslist. In the last week there has been a tree trimmer offering free logs cut how you want and delivered if they are in the area, another trimmer offering up to 18 wheeler loads of mulch sized chips free anywhere in DFW, and a new sawyer with a portable bandmill and willing to travel. He also sells air dried lumber he has cut, and the pics show some great crotches and slabs. I responded to his add to tell him about this site. Maybe he can up the freebie log antie for you Daren with some nice mesquite slabs and burls or something. If your methods work there, then people ought to be able to apply them elsewhere :thumbsup:.


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Tweegs said:


> OK, that's it, I gotta find me a way to get a mill :laughing:
> 
> Nice haul Daren :thumbsup:


I need to find me a way to live closer to Daren :notworthy:


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

ecologito said:


> I need to find me a way to live closer to Daren :notworthy:


Just found this forum.

Hmmm...It appears that I do live close to Daren.

This weekend I'm hoping to mill a couple of small pieces of some yard trees I had removed a while back. Here's a couple of pics. I have an Alaskan mill and a Ripsaw. I've never used either one. Wish me luck!

Andy


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

ARECHER said:


> Wish me luck!


Good luck Andy, yep we are practically neighbors. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice score. I've been trying to hook up with some tree trimmers. I've talked to a couple. It's all about the timing. The one outfit said I could have as much as I want, but I would have to meet them at the job with a trailer, and they would load it on the trailer intead of on there truck. They have to pay to dump it. 
Chris


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

ARECHER, I have one of those ripsaws. A tip I have is the pins for the quide beams are to slick and tend to fall out halfway through an 8' log. I switched to the biggest lag bolt I could fit through the end brackets. They don't fall out. Also, practice on the tree you are most willing to butcher. The learning curve is steep but short and the first log or two is gonna have some "interesting" looking boards.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't forget those crotches Andy. The walnuts I got on this load where nasty little things, but had some decent crotches.


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

Daren said:


> Don't forget those crotches Andy. The walnuts I got on this load where nasty little things, but had some decent crotches.


Looking good!

Yes, I saved one that looked kind of promising. I hope to get into it today. That and I have a couple of cherry short logs I may try. If so, I'll post a pic or two.


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

jeffreythree said:


> ARECHER, I have one of those ripsaws. A tip I have is the pins for the quide beams are to slick and tend to fall out halfway through an 8' log. I switched to the biggest lag bolt I could fit through the end brackets. They don't fall out. Also, practice on the tree you are most willing to butcher. The learning curve is steep but short and the first log or two is gonna have some "interesting" looking boards.


Good tips, thanks Jeffrey! I'm sure I'll be at the hardware store at least once today.


----------

